# comptage



## NoH8

comptage

Salve a tutti. Sto cercando di risolvere un problema "cross-linguistico" anche attraverso il francese. Purtroppo non lo conosco bene e vorrei capire se la parola comptage significa in generale "conteggio" come penso e se (come credo) non abbia a che fare con la contabilità. Con questa parola hanno reso un utilizo secondo me improprio della parola "accounting" ma credo si riferisca alla sola operazione di conteggio (in ambiente informatico). Grazie per eventuali chiarimenti.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao NoH8,
sarebbe opportuno avere la frase intera in francese ed il contesto.


----------



## NoH8

Ehm non ce l'ho... so solo che era la traduzione di quella parola inglese. Chiedevo solo conferma che non avesse significato di contabilità o roba simile. Unica informazione è che è uno strumento informatico legato a un certo "contatore di copertura". Se non è possibile chiarire il dubbio chiedo scusa. E' solo che pensavo contabilità nn c'entrasse nulla e questo avrebbe corroborato l'ipotesi.


----------



## Ragio

"Contatore di copertura" mi fa pensare ad una maldestra traduzione automatica.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
E a me, "contatore di copertura" + "informatica" + "account" fanno pensare allo strumento che conta il numero di visite a un sito internet. Sbaglio quasi certamente, ma può essere utile, non si sa mai.
Confermo che le comptage è solo l'operazione del conteggio.


----------



## NoH8

Già matou! In effetti potrebbe essere un contatore virtuale. In questo caso macchine di stampa. Non lo so se conta gli accessi o cosa comunque direi che conteggio può andare in questo caso. Grazie mille!


----------

